# MMA im TV



## Karvon (5. April 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Mixed Martial Arts. Früher gabs immer auf DSF diese Ultimate Championships. Gibts die nichtmehr bzw. hab ich gehört, dass das nicht mehr gezeigt werden darf.
Kann man sich Kämpfe auch woanders ansehen? Habe bis jetzt nur Internetseiten gefunden wo ich zahlen darf....

Mfg


----------

